# Moderate Pakistani Lawmaker Murdered by Suspected Extremist



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40923917/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia




> LAHORE, Pakistan — More than 500 Muslim scholars are praising the man suspected of killing a Pakistani governor because the politician opposed blasphemy laws that mandate death for those convicted of insulting Islam.
> *The group of scholars and clerics known as Jamat Ahle Sunnat is affiliated with a moderate school of Islam and represents the mainstream Barelvi sect.*
> The group said in a statement Wednesday that no one should pray for Punjab province Gov. Salman Taseer or express regret for his murder. One of his security guards is the suspected killer.




I thought that the part in italics was interesting.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 5, 2011)

With moderates like that who needs extremists?


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2011)

Good call Mara.

I've meet many Muslims that I like but the bottom line is their religion says 'kill pardus' (because he sure as shit won't give up booze and bacon). So that's my bottom line, you are my enemy (I'd rather be friends, your call).


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2011)

With friends like Pakistan who needs Al Qaeda?


----------



## QC (Jan 6, 2011)

Prayer, charity and fasting hurt no-one. It is the policy of Islam which is at fault. Always debate them.


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40923917/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia


> The response to Taseer's murder among ordinary Pakistanis seemed mixed. *Some praised Qadri for targeting the governor, who in recent weeks had spoken forcefully in favor of clemency for a Christian woman sentenced to die for allegedly insulting Islam's Prophet Muhammad.*"Salman Taseer committed a grave crime calling the blasphemy law a 'black law,'" said 30-year-old Ghulam Murtaza, a farmer on the outskirts of the southern port city of Karachi.
> Others condemned the killing.
> "It is sad that he spoke from the heart and was murdered," said Farhat Firdous, a communications professional in Karachi.
> But even critics said the government must be very careful about how it deals with the blasphemy laws, which rights activists say are used to settle rivalries and persecute religious minorities.



What a mess.  Insulting muhaamed is cause for death? And even though they have the right to enforce this law within the confines of their borders, they choose to attempt to do this outside their borders (http://voices.washingtonpost.com/comic-riffs/2010/05/swedish_muhammad_artists_home.html).

I don't think the average American is capable or willing to consider how different 'they' are from 'us'. Human life means so much less to them than it does to us.
And people in this country want to integrate this venomous, violent, extremist culture into our schools, churches, governments, laws?


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2011)

QC said:


> Prayer, charity and fasting hurt no-one. It is the policy of Islam which is at fault. Always debate them.



Yeah, but its the whole intolerance of other religions and force them to convert or kill them part thats sort of at fault too. If they feel that the murder of innocents (well, since we dont worship the prophet Mohammed we cant be innocent can we) is justified through religious/scriptural doctrine, then something (from OUR perspective) must be fundamentally wrong with their doctrine.


----------



## QC (Jan 6, 2011)

Agreed there, that's part of the policy I mentioned and interestingly enough, some heavyweights in their religion have condemned the radicals stance. It's two different ideas and  I myself  don't understand the insult position they take.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 6, 2011)

It's simply impossible for any person to be considered a 'moderate' who is committed to ANY philosophy which fundamentally purports totalitarianism, intolerance and expansionism.  It matters little whether this philosophy is political, religious or scientific in nature.


----------



## QC (Jan 6, 2011)

Well of course.


----------

